# Glasgow -Largs - Cumbrae (and back?)



## alp1950 (14 May 2009)

The crowd at work are planning a trip to Cumbrae this weekend. I thought I might cycle from Glasgow (Milngavie) & meet them at Largs. 

Any thoughts on the route - presumably head along A8 towards Greenock & follow the coast. Is this road OK for cycling- isn't it a rather fast dual carriage way? 

If it's too late to cycle back (or I'm too knackered) what are the train services like back from Largs (or Greenock if I cycle part way).


----------



## killiekosmos (14 May 2009)

You could try the NCN cycle route to Greenock from Glasgow (part of Clyde - Forth route - Scotland's C2C). You could join it at Bell's Bridge.

From Greenock you could take the coast road (Gourock) to Largs (although this can be quite busy). 
Alternative would be the NCN to Kilwinning (from Bell's Bridge) then NCN to Ardrossan then on to Largs (still a busy road but the wide pavement along the coast is designated for cycling most of the way).
There are probably other routes going over the hills from Paisley.

Trains back - check First Scotrail web-site -> Largs - Kilwinning - Glasgow


----------



## westcoaster (14 May 2009)

Don't go the coast road. This link shows the way from Kilmacolm to Largs via the Old Largs Road above Greenock. The coast road, especially between Wemyss Bay and Largs is busy and narrow with no margin. For the Glasgow to Kilmacolm part there is a Sustrans route but I don't have the details to hand. 

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&s...5.857587,-4.742661&spn=0.127754,0.307617&z=12


----------



## rualexander (14 May 2009)

From Milngavie I would suggest you head for the Erskine Bridge then minor roads via Bishopton and Kilmacolm and then take the route suggested by Westcoaster above. Be aware though that there is a short stretch of track for about 2km through the forest alongside Gryfe Reservoir before you join up with the minor road at Loch Thom and then after that you get a lovely ride down Brisabne Glen directly into Largs.


----------



## Backache (14 May 2009)

Watch the Erskine bridge cycle path as it is full of rubbish and easy to pickup punctures. The back roads from here to Kilmacom are fine.
The stretch of track in the forest referred to above is IMHO unrideable on a road bike. It is quite fun on a mountainbike though.If you want though you can get down to Greenock and then back up the old Largs road to Loch Thom and down Brisbane Glen. Its a wee bit steep on the first bit of the old Largs road. but it is a magnificent run down Brisbane Glen to Largs.
You can come back up the Hailie Brae from Largs and on to Kilbirnie and then follow the cylce track to Lochwinnoch Johnston Paisley and back to Glasgow, 
As above I would avoid the Greenock Largs coastal route like the Plague it is narrow with loads of cars going at speed. Not enjoyable.


----------



## coopman (14 May 2009)

have ridden the forest section alongside gryffe reservoir recently and its not passable on a roadbike unless you walk the bad bits. i did it on a hybrid with 35 tyres and had to take it very easy but was ok as long as i did.
Train service from largs pretty good and frequent,generally the older style train with no real good bike space other than door, if you are lucky the newer trains have a good space next to disabled toilet, but bring a length of bungee or cord to secure bike, otherwise you will have to stand all the way!


----------



## alp1950 (14 May 2009)

Thanks guys really helpful. Will post how I get on.


----------



## scook94 (20 May 2009)

How did it go? What route did you take?


----------



## alp1950 (24 May 2009)

For reasons to mundane to write down I didn't have time to cycle & had to drive to Largs. To be honest the A737 then A760 (Johnstone to Kilbirne to Largs) didn't look particularly frightening & this will probably be my choice next time.


----------



## Backache (26 May 2009)

Going via Johnstone and Kilbirnie is not particularly frightening but IMO is a lot less pleasant than via Loch Thom, which is very quiet and attractive.


----------



## Alpine Dreamer (9 Sep 2009)

Gryffe track is not too bad if you have decent (28mm-ish) tyres and dont reasonable wheels on road bike. the rough section is only 2km and whin dust track thereafter for 2km brings you out at loch thom. makes for a cracking route from glasgow, cycle path to kilmalcolm then off it across very quiet roads to cornalees descent down to largs is good on old largs road. i avoid the haylie brae and a78 if its after 730am or before 9pm.....too busy, fast and close drivers. another alternative is cycle path to kilbrinie/dalry then up over fairlie moor road but you still have a78 road.

go for the gryffe route! if only sustrans would tarmac the 2km section for bikes only


----------



## euanrphoto (25 Aug 2017)

westcoaster said:


> Don't go the coast road. This link shows the way from Kilmacolm to Largs via the Old Largs Road above Greenock. The coast road, especially between Wemyss Bay and Largs is busy and narrow with no margin. For the Glasgow to Kilmacolm part there is a Sustrans route but I don't have the details to hand.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Unknown+road&daddr=Aitken+St&hl=en&geocode=FSL-VAMdgh-5_w;FX5YUwMd1Ly1_w&mra=mr&mrcr=0&dirflg=w&sll=55.860863,-4.75193&sspn=0.127743,0.307617&safe=active&ie=UTF8&ll=55.857587,-4.742661&spn=0.127754,0.307617&z=12


Thanks for sharing this route. I did it on Sunday and really enjoyed it. A pretty slippy & bumpy section for a couple of miles through Muirshiel but a great ride. The last leg down through the Glen is a treat!


----------

